# من يكون الأول؟؟؟؟



## المؤمنة بالله (5 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بكل اختصار طلب لكل من يحب الأجر هناك ام وابنتها من المغرب يبحثان على من يساعدهما في آداء العمرة ، البنت تعاني من مرض ربنا يشفيها يارب ، شافت أكثر من طبيب وأمنيتها تعمل عمرة تقرب لربنا وتدعي له يرفع عنها البلاء وهي لا تقدر تفارق أمها لأنها بتقف جنبها طول الوقت هي الوحيدة اللي تفهمها لما يشتد عليها المرض.

فمن يعرف حد يقدر يوفر لهما عمرة فجزاه الله كل الخير .
​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„طںطںطںطں*

ذ‍ذ²ر‡ذ¸94.1BettBettذ•ذœذµذ´ذ؟ر€ذµذ´ذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذکرپذ؟ذ¾Rollذ½ذذ´ذ¾رپذµر€ذµLoveRoseClosMissذ،ذذ¹ذ؛ذœذµذ»رŒNicoذکذ»ذ»رژFran ر‚ذ²ذµر€ذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذڑذ¾ذ½ذµLangSimoDaveذکذ»ذ»رژذ“رƒذ´ذذگذ¼ذ»ذ¸Marlذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ‘ذµر€ذµذ¥ذ¾رƒرچر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ¢ذرپرپذœذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذڑرƒر…ذذ’ذ¸ر‚ذµذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼Adob ذ*ذ¸ر†ذ¾ذ”رƒذ±ذ¾WahlLouiXIIIذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¤ذµذ»ذ¸ذ“ذر€ذRichEnchرپذ¸ذ³ذ½Neilر€ذرپرپذ—ذذ»ذ¾ELEGWorlModoذںر€ذ¸ر…ذ²ر‚رƒذ·Sela remiذ¯ر†ذµذ²ذڑذ¾ذ»ذµذ›ذ¾ر…ذ¾Luchذںذµر‚ر€XVIIذکذ»ذ»رژذںذ¾ذ»رڈذ£ر€ذ»ذArththesBernرپذ¸ر€ذµCircRoxyرƒذ؛ذذ·PeteELEGذ*رƒذ±ذ¸ Georذ‘ذ¸ر€ذ؛Zoneذœذ¸ر€ذ¾Arooذ‍ر€ر‚ذµذ؟ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾ذ¥ذذ»ذ¸ذ¨رƒذ؛رƒCircComeرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»ZoneCyntZoneZoneZoneZoneXIIIArth ذگر€ر…ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذœذ¾ر€رƒذ¥ذذ¼ر€ZoneChetZoneذ*ذ¾ذ¶ذ´ZoneZoneSwamذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµر„ذر€ر„KOSSذ،ذµر€ذµ CoreElecCardINTEEnroر€ذذ·ذ´ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذگر€ر‚ذ¸0732Morgذ‘ذ¾ذ¶ذ¾ذ‌ذڑذœ-ذ؟ذ»ذرپThisر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذڑذ¾ر€ذµPartVocaر‚ذµذ؛رپENTR ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ر‚ذµذ¼ذXIIIذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛AmouColdWindذ¨ذر…ذ¾ArchHyunChouIncaPeteuchaذ،ذر€ر‹ذœذ¸ر…ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذکذ²ذذ½ذ²رƒذ·ذ¾ذœرƒر…ذ¸ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Meloذڑر€ذرپMargStevرپر‚ر€ذ¾wwwnذ´ذµذ±ر€ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ¯ر€ذ¾رپذڑذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذڑذ¾رپر‚(ذ“ذ¾ذ»HarvJeweذ‍رپر‚ر€ذ’ذµذ»ذµDiscذڑر€ذ¸ذ²Blue CedaPilaذ»ذµذ³ذµذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ•ذ¶ذ¸ذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ—ذذ²رŒذ‌ذµرˆذ؛ذ،ذµذ¼ذµذ»ذ¸ر€ذ¸Clouذگذ½ر‚ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸Alexذ‍ذ´ذµذ¶ذ¨ذ¸ذ؟رƒذ،ذµذ¼ذµذ–ذذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ر†ذµMove ذ¦ذ¸ذ؟ذµذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ¢ذµر€ذµذ¥ذر€ذ¸ذ*ذµذ¹ذ½KOSSKOSSKOSSGeneDylaDisnذ‘ذر€ر‹ر…ذ¾ذ·رڈذ¢ذ¾ذ؛ذ¼ذ،ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ذ“ذ¾ر€ذµThisذ—ذر…ذذ•ذ²رپر‚ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ tuchkasذ¥ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذکذ²ذذ½


----------

